# Slingshot of the Month - September 2014 - The Winners



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

74 votes cast this month.

1st Place by a large margin (32% of votes) Congrats to DougDynasty









2nd Place - Pride Products









3rd Place - a tie between Ash and TSM! Congrats fellas.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Man!!! You can drool over these for ages... The level of attention to detail, functionality as well as form, truly crafted by skilled hands!

Congratulations!!! to all place getters! Wonderful to see!


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Way to go fellas! Nice work!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

OMG OMG I can't believe it ! FIIIIINNALLY!!!! I'm so excited. Seriously means so much. I cannot Thank y'all enough. You guys rock. I don't even know what all to say. Man this is awesome. I really appreciate this


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

You beat out a very strong field this month, Doug!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Most definately. It's so hard to keep up with great talented guys. There's some gorgeous work on here and I was just happy to be nominated with all of em for sure


----------



## Pilgrim (May 3, 2014)

Congrats to all the great craftsman!!!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

congrats to all the winners and great job doug on your first place


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Congratulations to all the fine work representing our community. All you guys are awesome. A well deserved 1 st place for Doug !


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Well done by all! Doug, without a doubt, you have arrived Bud. One of the top craftsmen out there. Beautiful-Congratulations!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Thank u guys. I really appreciate ur nomination Marty. And wow thank you FlatBand, that means a lot coming from a true legend and innovator like you


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Well done by all! Doug, without a doubt, you have arrived Bud. One of the top craftsmen out there. Beautiful-Congratulations!


I'll second that!!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

One of the strongest months ever!!!!

Top artistry!!!! Congratulations to Doug for that WILD and SUPERB piece of slingshot art!!! :bowdown: :bowdown:

Also congratulations to all the other contestants. Everyone made a great work!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Congratulations to all!

A super big 'right on' to you Doug. I know you have worked your butt off refining your craft. Well earned indeed.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Congratulations guys well deserved all around! Nod to ash and TSM, well done guys.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

DougDynasty said:


> OMG OMG I can't believe it ! FIIIIINNALLY!!!! I'm so excited. Seriously means so much. I cannot Thank y'all enough. You guys rock. I don't even know what all to say. Man this is awesome. I really appreciate this


Your slingshot is truly a work of art. Bullet proof glass box and laser security grid to display it would not be overkill.

Back pocket is cool too of course.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Congrats to everyone once again! And again to Doug, great job man. Some real works of art this month too! A quick apology to TSM, looks like I put his other slingshot on the winners block instead of his other one that actually won. I'll fix it tomorrow when at my PC.  doh!


----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Congrats to all of yall! Some real nice shooters this month. Hats off to Doug, he has to start running out of new ideas some day but he keeps cranking out something better every time!


----------



## LBH2 (Jul 20, 2013)

Congrats to all&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

Congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and nominees. You're all great craftsmen. Thank you and keep posting and sharing your creations.


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

Congratulations to the winners and above all the astonishing 1st place winner. Too bad I couldn't vote this month but I don't know how to do it in the Tapatalk app.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

All of them are great pieces!


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

The first one is really beautiful.


----------



## Nelson (Jul 13, 2014)

Congrats to all :bowdown:


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Congratulations to Doug and all of the other nominees.


----------

